

Is a Science Ph.D. a Waste of Time? - rockies
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2012/08/what_is_the_value_of_a_science_phd_is_graduate_school_worth_the_effort_.html

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4460922>

